# mp4 Codec for Windows Movie Maker



## jmw3 (Jul 23, 2007)

Does any one if there is a codec available ( preferably free & clean) for use with Movie Maker to convert mp4 files to a format compatible with Movie Maker. My wife just purchased some songs from iTunes to use for a video she is putting together, however the songs cannot be convereted to mp3 format as they are protected.

Failing that is there a legitimate way in iTunes to convert protected mp4 files to mp3?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think I'm allowed to tell you how to do that (hint: give up on the idea about a codec to use with WMM) but at least from now on when you purchase music, go to a place like the MP3 store at Amazon and get DRM-free tunes.


----------

